# Fujitora vs Kizaru



## Ruse (Oct 8, 2017)

Well who wins?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 8, 2017)

I really don't know but my guess is, it can go either way or Kizaru extreme diff.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 8, 2017)

Kizaru has better feats (dc aside) but all of Fuji's feats were performed with no intent to kill.

Kizaru deserves the benefit of doubt for now, but Fuji could easily turn out to be more impressive down the road.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 8, 2017)

Kizaru high-extreme diff


----------



## CurlyHat (Oct 8, 2017)

Gut's telling me Fuji takes this extreme diff. 

I think his Observation haki's good enough to counter Kizaru's speed and he won't be effected by the blinding properties of his attack (as he's blind and shiet).

And he just feels somehow more relevant to the story ya 'know? Kizaru's cool and all but I don't think he's gonna have any plot significance other than being a strong opponent for the strawhats. Fuji on the other hand just might be the next fleet admiral EOS or something among those lines. so I think he'll end up being stronger than Kizaru.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 8, 2017)

From what we've seen, Kizaru.


----------



## Daio (Oct 8, 2017)

Isn't Gravity>Light?


----------



## Tenma (Oct 8, 2017)

Daio said:


> Isn't Gravity>Light?



Teach's, yeah

Fuji's gravity isn't going to affect light.


----------



## Daio (Oct 8, 2017)

Tenma said:


> Teach's, yeah
> 
> Fuji's gravity isn't going to affect light.


Oh, ok. Kizaru should take a W then.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 8, 2017)

>controls gravity
>light is always weightless no matter what

Kizaru, easily.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 8, 2017)

>controls gravity
>light is always weightless no matter what

Kizaru, easily.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 8, 2017)

It can go either way in my opinion.  It seems fair to assume that they're relatively even in most aspects.  Obviously Kizaru has superior speed while so far Fujitora's Haki is more impressive.  It might be easier for Kizaru to connect Techniques than Fujitora although that's questionable with Fujitora's amazing Observation Haki but even if so Kizaru's Techniques are easier to withstand than Fujitora's.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 9, 2017)

Either way extreme diff.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 10, 2017)

Kizaru extreme difficulty.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 11, 2017)

It could go either way


----------



## DA hawk (Oct 13, 2017)

Kizaru very high diff.


----------



## neonlight (Oct 13, 2017)

Unless Fujitora can imbue haki in meteors, Kizaru wins with high diff.


----------



## convict (Oct 14, 2017)

I used to think Kizaru but especially after seeing Fujitora's insane AoE in Dressrosa and how reserved he is, I am of the opinion Oda is not favoring the color trio over the new admirals just because they have been around longer. Marines are stronger now even without Aokiji, Garp, Sengoku in the ranks. That has a lot to do with the new mindset built by Akainu but mostly because of the new admirals.

Either way/extreme diff.


----------



## trance (Oct 14, 2017)

toss up


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 14, 2017)

Kizaru extreme diff. Fujitora is very close but probably not exactly as strong.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 14, 2017)

I see people saying Kizaru has superior feats, what feats are these?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 14, 2017)

Fujitora -> Zoro 
Kizaru -> Sanji


----------



## titantron91 (Oct 18, 2017)

Kizaru high to extreme diffs unless Fuji's gravity affects Kizaru's light form.


----------



## rborges01 (Oct 19, 2017)

It could go either way.


----------



## Ajin (Oct 19, 2017)

Ava said:


> I see people saying Kizaru has superior feats, what feats are these?



He fought against World Strongest Man, injured him and left without even a  single scratch. He also fought against another old legend while limiting himself to using only enemy's weapon of choice. Fujitora has never shown anything on this level, instead he got pushed away by Luffy's G3 attack and two of his strongest shown attack had absolutely no effect on opponents.

I don't see any way how Fujitora could push Kizaru to extreme diff. His powers are close to useless against logias (coz he can't imbue them with haki). Gravity attacks, meteors or millions of tons of rumble wouldn't even touch Kizaru, while Fujitora would feel every single laser he got hit by. Maybe if they set to fight by using only swords then Fuji would win, but once Kizaru decides to use all of his skillset then it's clear who is the winner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Captain Altintop (Oct 23, 2017)

Kizaru wins *high* ( very high ) difficulty, maybe even extreme diff.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 28, 2017)

We still have no real fights with the two admirals in which case to be fair I vote for a draw until they show some new feats or hype statements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 11, 2017)

kizaru.


----------



## Arthur CM (Nov 21, 2017)

for now,kizaru


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2017)

Fuji couldnt deal with Bird Cage 


Kizaru high-diff


----------



## pro player (Apr 13, 2022)

Tenma said:


> Teach's, yeah
> 
> Fuji's gravity isn't going to affect light.


no fujitora has much more overpowered gravity its fujitoras main devil fruit while its a side ability for blackbeard and gravity can control 
 light


----------



## pro player (Apr 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Fuji couldnt deal with Bird Cage
> 
> 
> Kizaru high-diff


Remember when doflamingo felt threatened so he attacked fujitora it's like a little puppy getting backed into a corner by a tiger and barking at it cuz it has nothing else to do .Fuji slams Doflamingo with eaze and bird cage is unbreakable not as unbreakable as the bara bara no mi but still very strong so yeah


----------



## pro player (Apr 13, 2022)

Ajin said:


> He fought against World Strongest Man, injured him and left without even a  single scratch. He also fought against another old legend while limiting himself to using only enemy's weapon of choice. Fujitora has never shown anything on this level, instead he got pushed away by Luffy's G3 attack and two of his strongest shown attack had absolutely no effect on opponents.
> 
> I don't see any way how Fujitora could push Kizaru to extreme diff. His powers are close to useless against logias (coz he can't imbue them with haki). Gravity attacks, meteors or millions of tons of rumble wouldn't even touch Kizaru, while Fujitora would feel every single laser he got hit by. Maybe if they set to fight by using only swords then Fuji would win, but once Kizaru decides to use all of his skillset then it's clear who is the winner.


most likely fuji has armament as we saw with pre timeskip admirals they all had advanced so it ost likely the same with post timeskip


----------



## pro player (Apr 13, 2022)

Imagine said:


> >controls gravity
> >light is always weightless no matter what
> 
> Kizaru, easily.


gravity can easily control lights direction.oh btw I think fuji wins extreme diff


----------

